
Show HN: A Free Introduction to Elixir, OTP, Ecto, and Phoenix - knewter
https://medium.com/@dailydrip/a-free-introduction-to-elixir-otp-ecto-and-phoenix-228d0e994fc1
======
knewter
Josh here (I created this content). I really love Elixir and want more people
to use it, and I think this is a pretty good 'intro for existing developers'.
All of our content is geared towards existing developers, as we kind of hate
having people explain what a variable is to us in introductory content.

I'd love any feedback you have, either on this content specifically or on
DailyDrip in general. Thanks so much!

~~~
jetti
Thanks for making DailyDrip (and Elixir Sips). I started with Elixir Sips but
then wanted to learn Elm as well so I went with Daily Drip. What is your plan
for Elixir currently in Daily Drip? Are you re-doing the Elixir Sips with
updates to the latest version of Elixir or is going to be something completely
different?

